# My two, 2 gallon nano tanks



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow! BOTH look really good!!


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

The tank labeled Desktop 2 will have a curtain of didiplis diandra along the back when it is fully grown out. For now it is a little spotty, since the didiplis is growing rather slowly.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Jay Why (Dec 7, 2004)

Aphyosemion said:


> ...For now it is a little spotty, since the didiplis is growing rather slowly.
> -Aphyosemion


Mind telling what your light/co2 situation/and if you use ferts? I just finished
a planted 2gal hex - until I add some moss or grass of some sort. 25w compact flourescent, diy 1litre co2, and I'll pick up some Flourish for ferts in a few days or so.

Oh yeah - nice looking tanks!


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice little tanks roud:


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

The tanks are JBJ desktop tanks that I bought on a 50% off sale at my LFS (so I bought 2). The lighting is a 13w, 6500k JBJ light that came with the tank. I use the Nature C02 yeast system that is just a little 20 oz or so canister that you could make out of a 20oz pop bottle. These two tanks are the only ones I don't add ferts to, because I cycle some of the water every day and I am being careful not to cause a big algae bloom. They will be more impressive when they grow out, especially when the branchy riccia that I have begins to get about an inch or 2 high and blends together.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

Jay Why said:


> Mind telling what your light/co2 situation/and if you use ferts? I just finished
> a planted 2gal hex - until I add some moss or grass of some sort. *25w compact flourescent*, diy 1litre co2, and I'll pick up some Flourish for ferts in a few days or so.
> 
> Oh yeah - nice looking tanks!


Where'd you get the 25W CF?


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Aphyosemion said:


> The tanks are JBJ desktop tanks that I bought on a 50% off sale at my LFS (so I bought 2). The lighting is a 13w, 6500k JBJ light that came with the tank. I use the Nature C02 yeast system that is just a little 20 oz or so canister that you could make out of a 20oz pop bottle. These two tanks are the only ones I don't add ferts to, because I cycle some of the water every day and I am being careful not to cause a big algae bloom. They will be more impressive when they grow out, especially when the branchy riccia that I have begins to get about an inch or 2 high and blends together.
> -Aphyosemion


Is the CO2 going into the filter intake?


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

No, in the one tank, I have a little C02 ladder hidden behind the Myca. In the other tank I just run the C02 hose into the tank and down the corner and let it bubble. You don't need that much C02 for tanks this small.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Jay Why (Dec 7, 2004)

Mavvy said:


> Where'd you get the 25W CF?


Thats the output - its 4w input. (The smallest, spiral 
compact flourescent with a candelabra base I could
find. From bulbs.com)


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

no no no.. it's = to 25 watts INC maybe but it's only 4 watts FLO


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Nice Tanks*

I like this style of tank. Too bad it seems they have abandond this style in favor of the enclosed nano cubes.

What is the filter your using? I have a 2.5 g jar I'm going to use and need a little filter like this...Red Sea? or Azoo?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> Well, I just got full membership, so I wanted to share my two little desktop tanks


. Congrats on the membership, now you can show off all the work... the lil nano's look sharp. roud:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Good start, but... needs... background... please...

Don't have to get fancy, a piece of black or blue carton, or some cloth, or a mirror, or... 

With the reactor behind it the nice aquascape turn into something... uh, a little futuristic looking.


----------



## Jay Why (Dec 7, 2004)

*Ima Duhmass*

...that loud splat/smacking sound was my hand hitting my forehead.

That was the final connection I wasn't making - and was afraid I was
missing. Ok - all makes sense now. Anyways - the CFL is wayyyyyy
better than the little 4w incandescent that came with it. Plants are
almost moving in front of my eyes. 

Thanks for the clue fishyboy! Heh ... I feel like such a newb...



fishyboy said:


> no no no.. it's = to 25 watts INC maybe but it's only 4 watts FLO


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Wasserpest said:


> Good start, but... needs... background... please...
> 
> Don't have to get fancy, a piece of black or blue carton, or some cloth, or a mirror, or...
> 
> With the reactor behind it the nice aquascape turn into something... uh, a little futuristic looking.


LOL! You are obviously referring to what I have listed as Desktop #2 (the first pic). Like I said, the Didiplis Diandre will ultimately form the background of this little tank when it is completely grown out. I never use colored or black backgrounds on my tanks, but use plants to hide any equipment or crap behind the tank. I usually completely cover the back of the tank in a wall of plants, just as a general preference. I noticed after I had posted the pic that the crap behind the tank was glaringly obvious, including the C02 tank and some other stuff, which is what you seem to be talking about. I will state again that these tanks are not a finished product, I just wanted to share the layout that I have going with the hopes that other people might get ideas from what I have or have suggestions to improve upon my layouts. You will hopefully not be able to see all the junk back there in another month or so.
-Aphyosemion


----------

